# First Trip For The New Cardinal



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Took the Cardinal on our first trip this weekend. Hooked up with profssionl and his family at the KOA in Fredericksburg. Had a great time and learned a few things about our new trailer.

First off, it's really big. But, it tows great. No wiggle, no sway, and plenty of power with the 1 ton dually.

Furnace works, fantastic fan is great, day/night shades are pretty cool, and there's plenty of room in the bunkhouse for the gkids! Living room/kitchen is a little tight when all of us are in there trying to prepare dinner but we'll manage. Storage galore. Still have lots of room for more stuff!

Parked it at our new storage facility in Abilene when we got back. Took some maneuvering to get into the 40X11-1/2 space. Just hope I can get it out. There's a row of other rvs out in the open about 40 feet in front of these covered sites. Have to maneuver around them when pulling out. I'll see this weekend -- going to make a trial run-through to make sure it'll work.

All in all, a good trip. Thanks to Kevin and Teri and the boys for meeting us there to christen the new Fiver!

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just watch your tall swing when turning really sharp. Thats the number one accident our guys have when towing your size 5ers.

That tail will reach out and kiss stuff you never even realize was there.

Glad you like it. Cardinals are wonderful 5ers in my book. Its an old model that has withstood time and all the chassis bugs have been very well worked out. I feel they are one of the most solid, longest lasting 5ers available.

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

It was great to see you and Tish! The boys had a good time exploring your new rig.









As for backing, yes, it can be challenging. Just practice with it and you'll be fine.

We'll see you guys at the next rally!!!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip. Can't wait to see the new fiver at the rally.

Michelle


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear the first trip was a sucess!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new 5'er Mark - congrats on the first successful trip in that big rig









-CC


----------

